# Wood Pigeon eye problem



## woodp (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello,

Flightless wood pigeon, born 2014, adopted as juvenile in October 2014.

Has had eye problems these last two weeks. Yellow gunk coming out of his eyes, one morning last week it had glued both of them shut. Feather loss around both eyes has left skin exposed.

I put ofloxacin 3mg/ml drops in each eye, one drop twice a day for three days, and saw some improvement, but it still looks bad.

Might be a dietary deficiency. I feed him generic wild bird seed mix (wheat, corn, red dari, suet, oats, sunflower seeds, millet), which he eats a bit of, and sunflower hearts, which is most of his food. Recently he's been eating less since the eye problem started. Never had this problem with him before.

Might also be some unrelated infection.

I can't get pigeon food and there is no avian vet where I live.

I have no experience with animals and any ideas or suggestions would be much appreciated.

Pictures were taken today.

Thank you


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

First question: are you also on facebook? In the UK we have

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

which is UK group or network for pigeon rescuers, including Ireland, and good experience of the woodie.

We have had woodies, but not seen this. Could be anything from bacterial like sinusitis to an external parasite. So hopefully one of our UK recuers/rehabilitators will have better idea.


----------



## woodp (Apr 13, 2016)

*FB request pending*

Thanks for the tip
Pigeon doing worse rather than better so I hope I can get some advice off the FB page


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

woodp said:


> Thanks for the tip
> Pigeon doing worse rather than better so I hope I can get some advice off the FB page


*Do you have any silver nano or colloidal silver drops? Try putting a drop of that each day, in each eye. It works very well for eye issues.*


----------



## woodp (Apr 13, 2016)

*Silver*

I don't have any, can I get some at a pharmacy or where would I get some?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

woodp said:


> I don't have any, can I get some at a pharmacy or where would I get some?


*Health Food/homeopathic store. It comes in different brands: This is the one I use, it works wonderful in eye issues on my birds, my dog and me: http://www.vitacost.com/american-bi...aily-immune-system-support?q=silver&ta=silver*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Skyeking said:


> *Health Food/homeopathic store. It comes in different brands: This is the one I use, it works wonderful in eye issues on my birds, my dog and me: http://www.vitacost.com/american-bi...aily-immune-system-support?q=silver&ta=silver*


Do you use it right in the eye Sky? How much and how often?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> Do you use it right in the eye Sky? How much and how often?


*Yes, you drop it right in the eye. One drop per day, in each eye for birds. *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks. Think I should get some and have it on hand. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I always keep it around, and have always used it on everything from scratches near eye-(the puppy), to pink eye and any kind of irritation or infection, when eyes feel tired (birds and me). *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you. Will order it, as I have thought of doing that so many times and never got to it.


----------

